# 1991 Jeep Cherokee Sport



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking at buying a 1991 Jeep Cherokee Sport 4x4 with the 4.0L, it has 220K miles on it and appears to be all stock. Are there any quirks about the XJs and more specifically about the 91'? It will be used at deer lease, with very limited runs on pavement.
The guy is asking $1000, so I could probably pick it up for 800 or so.

Any advise would be great,


----------



## djcreach29 (Jun 25, 2015)

That's a pretty solid rig honestly, I've got an 1988 cherokee and love it same motor, when you get it go spend the money on a good tune up (air an fuel filter an oil filter, oil, spark plugs wires distributor cap an rotor an you should be fine. 


Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## djcreach29 (Jun 25, 2015)

And you should flush your radiator, also get a test light and really go through the electrical 

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------

